
I studied every user testing platform and here’s what I found - thisdickie
https://medium.com/@samdickie/i-studied-every-user-testing-platform-and-heres-what-i-found-6274b16db303
======
HNNewer
I found out that the author had a lot of free time (otherwise, how can you
justify the learning/testing the platforms?). That is incredibly good for
himself to learn all of them but seriously, why?

